# Business Advice needed



## Syed Fahad Zeeshan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I am all new to this forum and recently came to Dubai.

I am a graduate engineer with experience in handling a Sales & Projects for various telecom operators and vendors in Pakistan. In addition to this, as an entrepreneur, in 2006 I also established a firm primarily involved in in Trainers,Consultants and then later grew it as a subcontractor to provide Human Resources ( both skilled and unskilled).

I ran the full time job and my business entity simultaneously for just over five (05) years until I left my job earlier last year,( I was working as a Group-Supply Chain Manager for a Pakistan Telecom Operator) to grow my company locally and Internationally.

In last 2 years of our Operations in Pakistan, we had extended ourselves in Pakistan into all three major cities, Karachi,Lahore and Islamabad and having a sustainable growth locally. However, to initiate the international foot-print I visited U.K ( as I got HSMP visa now valid till Feb-2013) but things were quite slow there so I decided to move back and look for the other options.

Currently, I am in UAE and look forward to seek a genuine advise from the Professionals in this forum about the Business/Consultation trends, possibilities of ventures in the following arenas and how to get started( possible sharing of links and contacts):

1. Subcontracting in the field of Telecom and/or HR-Outsourcing.( including skilled and unskilled).
2. Training and Recruiting of the staff.
3. Repairing and Refurbishment Services.
4. Consultancy assignment for Managed Services.

Looking forward for a postive response form all group members


----------



## Syed Fahad Zeeshan (Feb 26, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from you guys in UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So, telecom engineering is a field inside mechanical engineering. Everything you have wrote, has nothing to do with engineering. 

Your experience is in training for CSR roles, Hr for CSR roles, and a logistical role?? Just guessing, but you might not be getting alot of bites because the hr department receiving your cv, has no idea what you are trying to say or what you have previously done. 

That said, I would suggest looking at etisilat and du and see what they have. They are the two major telecom companies in the uae. If you are an actual telecom engineer, then I would suggest looking at large corporations as they needs techs for their internal switching/multiplexing/telecomm systems.


----------

